# North Carolina Haunters - August 29th



## Spookineer

NC-Haunters August make and take will be Saturday the 29th at spookineers house in Pleasant Garden. For further info... http://spookineering.com/nc-haunters.html


----------



## muffy

Hey I will be there Spookineer!

the Muffster


----------



## Spookineer

Cool, looking forward to it.


----------

